# Not-Halt hinter Glasscheibe?



## Sockenralf (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

dürfte man einen Not-Halt-Schlagtaster (für ein Automatik-Tor) in einem Gehäuse mit einer Glasscheibe verbauen?

Hintergrund ist, daß die Hemmschwelle erhöht werden soll, das Tor mit dem Not-Halt-Taster in der Offen-Stellung zu blockieren.

Wie schon gesagt: darf man sowas montieren?
Kennt jemand so ein Gehäuse? Ich habe im Netz eines gefunden, aber den Hersteller kenne ich nicht.
http://www.vershoven.com/content.ph...s=24&session=983fcb37941a983c6c4cb1b5d58b8751
Lieber wäre mir einfach was namhaftes (wenn denn sowas überhaupt erlaubt ist)


Vielen Dank im Voraus


MfG


----------



## Paule (2 Dezember 2011)

Sockenralf schrieb:


> dürfte man einen Not-Halt-Schlagtaster (für ein Automatik-Tor) in einem Gehäuse mit einer Glasscheibe verbauen?
> 
> Hintergrund ist, daß die Hemmschwelle erhöht werden soll, das Tor mit dem Not-Halt-Taster in der Offen-Stellung zu blockieren.


Dazu fällt mir spontan folgender Satz ein:


> Der Zugang zu Schutzeinrichtungen darf weder verstellt noch behindert werden.


Ein regelmäßiger Funktionstest käme ja dann wohl auch nicht in Frage. OK, muss auch nicht sein.


----------



## Sockenralf (2 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

keine Panik,
bei uns werden sogar die Feuerlöscher, Verbandskästen etc. alle 4 Wochen kontrolliert, ob sie noch da sind, verplombt, nicht beschädigt, sauber etc --> das mit dem Funktionstest ist also kein Problem.

Ist denn die Scheibe an einem Feuermelder keine Behinderung?
Warum ist die denn drann?

Irgendwie bin ich bei der Frage hin-und-her-gerissen

Ich kann mich aber erinnern, an einem Kesselhaus auch schon Schlagtaster hinter einer Scheibe gesehen zu haben, und da prüft der TÜV alle 3 Monate

MfG


----------



## Matze001 (2 Dezember 2011)

Ich kenne das von Kraftwerken. Dort musst du bei jedem Not-Halt-Schalter zunächst einen Deckel heben, und kannst ihn dann betätigen.

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## jabba (3 Dezember 2011)

Ich habe mal vor vielen Jahren bei so einem Fall den Not-Halt mit der Plombierhaube von Eaton(Moeller) nachgerüstet
M22-PL-PV 216397 , da das dann immer nocht nicht reichte hab ich mit einem Schliesser eine Hupe angesteuert, danach war Ruhe.


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Jabba,

ich glaube, das wird ein Volltreffer

Nächste Woche telefoniere ich mal mit unserem Haus-und-Hof-Automatisierer, dann schauen wir mal, was der sagt

Vielen Dank an alle


MfG


----------



## Tigerente1974 (3 Dezember 2011)

Ich war mal auf einem BG-Seminar (KOEL).

Da wurde das Thema Not-Halt Tasten und Schutz gegen "versehentliche Betätigung" angesprochen.

Ich kann hier jetzt auch nur die Meinung des Seminarleiters widergeben:

Es wurde unmissverständlich festgestellt, dass die Betätigung im Notfall sofort und ohne weitere Handlung möglich sein muss. Damit wären zuvor anzuhebende Klappen oder Scheiben die eingeschlagen werden müssen raus...

Meine persönliche Meinung dazu:

Auch wenn eine versehentliche Betätigung durchaus unbequem sein kann, muss sichergestellt sein, dass der Not-Halt ohne Umschweife betätigt werden kann.
Wenn man eine Gefahrensituation beobachtet muss es schnell gehen. Dabei muss eine einfache Reaktionshandlung wie das Draufschlagen möglich sein. Der Mensch ist meiner Ansicht nach nur begrenzt in der Lage, schnell eine Abfolge von Handlungen durchzuführen, wenn er durch eine Schocksituation beeinträchtigt ist.


----------



## FuSi (3 Dezember 2011)

Guten Morgen,

diese Thematik wird des Öfteren diskutiert. Grundsätzlich musst du sicherstellen, dass der Bediener ohne große Umstände durch die Betätigung des Not-Halt /Not-Aus den sicheren Zustand einleiten kann.

Sicherlich ist dabei auch darauf zu achten, dass die Bedienstelle nicht verstellt oder gänzlich verblockt ist.

Die Schlagscheibe hingegen ist keine wesentliche Behinderung der Funktionalität des Not-Halt /Not-Aus.

Wichtig ist es, das du den Anforderungen der EN 60204 bzw. DIN EN ISO 13850 gerecht wirst. Hier stehen einige Dinge beschrieben, die von den meisten Schlagschaltern erst mal formell nicht eingehalten werden.
(z.B. Not-Halt / Not-Aus Schalter müssen rote Schaltfläche auf gelben Hintergrund aufweisen.)
Einen weiteren wichtigen Umstand den du beachten musst, ist das dein Betätigungsglied dem Anhang K der DIN EN 60947-5-1 entsprechen muss. Hierbei geht es um die konstruktiven Anforderungen an ein Betätigungsglied.(Zwangsöffnung, Festigkeit, Schockbeständigkeit,.....)

Achte bitte eher auf diese Dinge!

Zusammenfassend kann gesagt werden, dass die Schlagscheibe rein normativ keine Bedenken hervorruft, sofern diese für diesen Einsatzfall hergestellt ist.


Gruß

FuSi


----------



## Tommi (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

Das Betätigen darf, wie schon gesagt, "keine Überlegungen" erfordern.

Es kommt auf die notwendige Reaktionszeit an, die zum STOP notwendig ist.

Bei einem Roboter, der 4m/s fährt, darf es kein Betätigungshindernis geben (also Kappe oder Haube), in einem Kraftwerk habe ich schon mal einen Not-Aus mit Schutzhaube gesehen.

Wie heutzutage immer, Risikobeurteilung unter Zuhilfenahme der Normen.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,


FuSi schrieb:


> ...diese Thematik wird des Öfteren diskutiert.
> ...
> Die Schlagscheibe hingegen ist keine wesentliche Behinderung der Funktionalität des Not-Halt /Not-Aus.
> ...
> ...



DENKE ICH MIR DOCH, DASS ICH NICHT DER ERSTE BIN, DER DARÜBER NACHDENKT

Keine Panik, wir werden bestimmt keine Betätigungselemente selber bauen --> wir verwenden eigentlich nur Siemens, Pilz und ggf. Eaton --> das mit der Erfüllung der einschlägigen Normen sollte also kein Problem darstellen.
Das mit rotem Element auf gelbem Grund ist (zumindest bei uns) schon seit Jahrzehnten so --> gibt´s wirklich noch jemanden, der das nicht weiß?
Sollte in einem Industriebetrieb eigentlich nicht vorkommen.



MfG


----------



## hapr (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,

kurz zurück zum Anfang des Themas. Ist es eine neue Anlage?

Wenn ja, dann ist bei einem Automatiktor kein Notaus/Nothalt zwingend vorgeschrieben. Es muss nur eine Netztrennvorrichtung (Hauptschalter oder zugänglicher Netzstecker) vorhanden sein.
DIN EN 13241-1 (Produktnorm Tore)
DIN EN 12453 (Nutzungssicherheit Tore)
DIN EN 12978 (Sicherheitseinrichtungen Tore)

Nothalt-Schalter an Toren sind laut EN 12453 nicht mehr vorgeschrieben. Aber bis August 2004 waren Nothalt-Schalter laut Arbeitsstättenverordnung erforderlich.

Harald.


----------



## Sockenralf (3 Dezember 2011)

Hallo,
es geht um die Tore, die bei uns zwischen den Gebäuden sind.

Also sowas, wie man auch zuhause an der Einfahrt hat, wenn man genügend Geld hat, faul ist oder gerne ein elektrisches Spielzeug hat etc.


MfG


----------



## hapr (3 Dezember 2011)

Passt schon,
auch dafür ist ein Nothalt nicht erforderlich. Tasten für Auf/Stop/Zu und Funktion für automatischen Zu-Lauf nach Zeit kann ich mir dabei vorstellen.

Harald.


----------

